# 1968 GTO dipstick tube



## hayes68gto (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi there,

The mechanic forgot to put in the dipstick tube. I have pulled the motor and have the parts ready to go. I just wanted to know if the tube that inserts into the block should be hammered in all the way or not. If so, how do you do that without deforming the hole for the lower portion that goes through the windage tray.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

all you need do is put a wood block on it and give it a few good taps (little locktite won't hurt either) to set it in the position you want it (so it comes up between the headers without touching)then the inside one (the windage tray holds it in position). Common mistake to forget to put it in from the inside if they hav'nt worked on Pontiac motors and a lot of the inner tubes get lost during disassembly. I bought one motor where the inner tube was left off and the crank sheared off the end of the dipstick, found it in the pan when i took it apart.


----------



## No Goat (Dec 22, 2012)

:agree I lost my lower tube when I built mine many years ago...and sheared off the end of my dipstick....and found the piece in the pan on the recent rebuild :lol:


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

That's why I have so much trouble getting the dip stick in my motor!!! I didn't know there was suppose to be a lower tube! Live and learn, thanks forum.


----------



## hayes68gto (Jun 19, 2012)

Should the tube go all the way into the block? In terms of the lower piece and the windage tray....it seems like it should....but....it doesn't seem to want to go any further into the block. Any advice??


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

hayes68gto said:


> Should the tube go all the way into the block? In terms of the lower piece and the windage tray....it seems like it should....but....it doesn't seem to want to go any further into the block. Any advice??


In order to get the correct reading, you have to keep in mind that on some GTOs, like my 1967 model, there are TWO tubes that hold the dipstick in place. Good luck.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep the lower tube directs it to a safe place...


----------

